# Futuristic guns are here (sort of) and they're technologically awesome, but dangerous



## Marc_LFD (Aug 11, 2022)

YouTube recommended me this video of a content creator I had never seen before, yet it was so interesting I ended up watching more of his content.



The fact that these lasers can be turned into weapons is concerning although I assume there's governments already making use of it.

Oh yeah:



For the time being people may be focused on guns, but it's the ol' bullet style. 

Anyway, it's kind of incredible the type of stuff customers can buy from eBay and Aliexpress.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 11, 2022)

The drone that killed al-Qaeda's leader targeted the man himself, and killed him with blades. I think we'll get interesting new concepts for weapons with all the new technology, more precise than simple bullet guns and explosive devices.


----------



## spoggi (Aug 11, 2022)

Cool i want one of those lasers
Think i saw them on Aliexpress


----------



## MariArch (Aug 11, 2022)

Lasers are for pussys. Kinetic all the way


----------

